# San Miguel River Mandatory Portage 1/2 mile downstream of Bilk creek



## angelabyrd (Jun 29, 2006)

Beavers have felled a large tree blocking the whole river, about 1/2 mile downstream of Bilk Creek on the San Miguel River. It's a mandatory portage, but it can be seen in plenty of time to safely get out of the river.


----------

